# Residential, Distribution Panel located upstairs??



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

This site is for electricians. Post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The original poster has responded and confirmed that, in fact, he is an electrician. This thread is open again.

To the OP, yes, it is quite common to install the main panel on an upper floor, particularly in commercial settings where the aerial conductors hit the building at the 2nd or 3rd floor, and the CT meter is located at grade level. Not so common for residential, but certainly not expressly forbidden. There's no prohibition, for instance, about having to go up a flight of stairs to find the main disconnect.


----------



## traveler (Sep 15, 2009)

Ensure that the local inspectors code won't be in conflict with the placement. That said, as long as the panel is accessible and in compliance with the NEC, you should be fine.

Being that this is residential....I PERSONALLY think it's a weird place to put the panel, but if it works, then fine. Since it is Over head feeders, it'll work, IMHO.

~Joe


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

how many linear feet of no OCP wiring will be in the house BEFORE you get to the first OL device? Even in conduit most AHJ's will have rather low limits.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Is putting a panel upstairs any different than putting it downstairs in the basement where most tend to be? Just askin?


----------



## traveler (Sep 15, 2009)

If the feeders are underground, then basement, depending on the location may make for a cleaner install. with the exception of the meterhead of course.....the less exposed piping visible, the better.

Sine he is talking about overhead feeders, putting it where he is talking about would look better than having the conduit running down the side of the building to the first floor....although it may be unavoidable, as the meter will have to be accessible to the meter reader on the ground floor.

Hard to say without being there, ya know??

~Joe


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

BryanMD said:


> how many linear feet of no OCP wiring will be in the house BEFORE you get to the first OL device? Even in conduit most AHJ's will have rather low limits.


 The OP stated that the main is located at the meter so this should not be an issue


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Dennis Franklin said:


> Hi, just found out the underground conduit for my feeders to the panel in a log house was buried by the plumbers. Only wall I can locate a panel is on an outside wall upstairs in a loft bedroom for an overhead riser so I can clear a porch roof by 8 feet.. Anyone ever place a panel upstairs? The main disconnect/meter is located on a pole less than 30 feet from the house. (Out in the country)... Local inspector has never seen a panel installed upstairs before, neither have I..... Help???? Thanks, Dennis


 you will need a four wire system from the meter/main at the pole to the house panel.


----------

